# Schwierigkeiten bei Produktion



## Der Schüler (9. September 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen...

ich suche jemanden der mir bei meiner ersten Produktion als Mentor zur Seite steht. Ich baue meine Beatz mit Reason 3.0 und nehme meine Vocals in Adobe Audition auf. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung in welchen Schritten ich am Besten arbeiten soll. Bisher hab ich meine Beatz immer abgemischt und mit Equalizer und Kompressor bearbeitet. Danach hab ich die Beatz als Wave exportiert und in Adobe Audition eingefügt. Zum Schluss hab ich meine Vocals aufgenommen. Nun hab ich aber das Problem dass ich nicht weiss wie es weiter gehen soll bzw. ob ich bis hier hin schon Fehler gemacht habe ?! Ich bitte um eine Antwort... Danke

MfG 
Der Schüler


----------



## chmee (9. September 2006)

Im Grunde genommen erstmal OK.

1. Um größere Kontrolle über das Instrumental zu behalten - auch nach der Vocalaufnahme,
ist es sinnvoll, mehrere Spuren zu benutzen. zB Beat, Bassline, Melodie.

2. Wenn Du mit einer größeren Applikation arbeitest ( Logic,Cubase ), hast Du weiterhin Zugriff
auf den kompletten Song. So kannst Du nach der Vocalaufnahme weitere Breaks und andere
Kunstgriffe reinbauen ohne das Instrumental neu ausspielen zu müssen. 

3. Bei Musikstilen wie HipHop funktioniert es uU, dass das Instrumental schon vorkomprimiert ist.
Grundsätzlich aber würde ich das Mastering ganz zum Schluß machen. 

4. Beatspuren sind ein Thema für sich. Damit Bassdrum, Snare, HH knackig werden, aber 
nicht nerven, kann/sollte man einzeln vorkomprimieren und EQen.

5. Jeder Musiker macht es Anders/ist Eigen in der Frage des Masterns. Ich gebe gerne nach
der Summenkompression noch einen Hall auf die Summe, kaum hörbar, um dem
Mix noch ein bisschen Leben zurückzugeben  

6. Ich nehme Stimme immer ohne Kompressor/Limiter auf. Dafür lasse ich Headroom
von 8-10db.Die aufgenommene Vocalspur dann mit EQ,Kompressor nachbearbeiten
und mit Hall, Delay, Chorus oÄ an den Instrumentalraum anpassen.

7a. Mix auf verschiedenen Geräten anhören ! Stört ein Instrument, wenn der Song leise läuft ?
Ist der Bass zu laut abgemischt ? Passt sich die Stimme ins Instrumental ein ?

7b. Home-HiFi-Anlage wie auch Autoradio testen. LieblingsCD/Song mitnehmen und Lautstärke-
und Mixvergleich machen. Beim Lieblingssong mal analytisch zuhören und aufschreiben,
was diesen Song so gut klingen lässt.

etc etc...

mfg chmee


----------



## Der Schüler (10. September 2006)

Da hast du mir auf jeden Fall schon mal ein paar gute Tipps gegeben  DANKE   Jetzt weiss ich aber leider nicht wie das mit den Spuren gemeint ist (Beat,Bassline,Melodie) , meinst du damit dass ich den Beat auseinander nehmen soll sprich als die jeweiligen Komponente exportieren  Und was bedeutet eigentlich MASTERING genau ? Ich habe mal gehört dass Equalizen und Kompremieren noch zum Abmischen gehören  An welche Stelle gehört denn die SUMMENKOMPRESSION bei einer Produktion ?

P.S: Falls es hilft, ich versuch mich im Hip Hop Bereich 

MFG

Der Schüler


----------



## chmee (10. September 2006)

Beat, Bass und Melodisches sollten einzeln als Wav gespeichert werden, damit
man ein bisschen mehr Kontrolle hat im Endmix. Natürlich kann man auch den
Beat auseinandernehmen.

Es gibt einmal das Bearbeiten der Einzelspuren, das passiert in the Mix. 
Grund : Den Song homogen bekommen. Es soll klingen als wäre das wirklich Eins.
Nichts ist hässlicher, als ein Sound, der aus allem heraus sticht, weil er einfach
falsch gemischt wurde. Gleiches gilt für die Stimme.

Wenn der Song schon ordentlich klingt, geschlossen, dann macht man sich ans
Mastern. Dabei geht es um letzte Anpassung an alle Endgeräte, die den Song spielen
werden. Soll Punch haben, aber auch Kick, warm soll es klingen, aber nicht mumpfig.
Transparent, aber nicht aggressiv. 

Für die Summenkompression benutzt man zB Mehrbandkompressoren. Diese
sind, wie der Name schon sagt, Kompressoren die in mehreren Frequenzbändern
unabhängig arbeiten. So beeinflusst die Bassdrum zB nicht die Stimme. Hörbar am
Pumpen - immer wenn die Bass kommt, klingt alles Andere viel leiser.
Außerdem wird die Lautstärke, eigentlich die Lautheit, massiv angehoben. Ein Track,
der 0db erreicht, ist nicht gleich laut. Bitte anschauen was der Unterschied zwischen
Peak und RMS ist.

mfg chmee


----------

